
The depressed programmer - rograndom
https://medium.com/@santiagobasulto/the-depressed-programmer-49076d8b33f0#.bgo5n1q6h
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10754718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10754718)

